# Does a Cigarette Relieve your Headache



## timeismoney1 (Jan 24, 2012)

i get headaches constantly. I feel it from work schedule and stress levels. Im no addict or frequent smoker

But when i get those pounding headaches half of a ligh cig cures the migrance instantl. Then i put it out

Anyone else?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

every once in a while it will help.. but, I'm a pack a day smoker so... don't think my opinion really helps.


----------



## Daath (Jan 24, 2012)

It doesn't help me at all, but I attribute that to being a daily smoker. But I have seen it help some people who aren't frequent smokers. It seems, at least to me, that it has to do with tolerance.


----------



## missnu (Jan 24, 2012)

Hell no! Cigarettes can cause headaches, not just due to the nicotine, but just from inhaling burnt stuff...I just recently quit and if you are really stressed you smoke more, and I would always like get too much nicotine or smoke or whatever and get these crazy headaches because of smoking...For a headache I use aspirin, or a tiny sip of nyquil...enough to stay up but even a tiny bit makes me feel so much better if I am achy at all. like 1/4 dose cures anything without passing out or feeling strange at all.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hm. Yeah i guess daily smokers wouldnt get the effects. I think theres some articls on nicotine relieving stress

I wonder if nicotine is easier on the liver than aspirin or ibuprofin. Usualky one excedrine cures the mifrane in 15 min its my fav.

However i was out so i took s camel turkish silver. I have 0% tolerance. Quarter of a light cig has me rushing lol. But like the migrane after a few drags was completly gone


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Nicotine works for the same reason caffeine works. It's a vasoconstrictor. 
You'd be better off getting one of the nicotine vaporizers. Smoking is bad.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 24, 2012)

It was the exact opposite for me. Cigs started givin me headaches, thus making it very easy for me to quit cold turkey. In June it will be 4 years no cigs!!!

I can't suggest cigs to help anything, but maybe those vapor cigs? Still get the nicotine...


----------



## Black Uhuru (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont know about the cigarettes thats available here in the US. like marlboro, newport, camel, i dont think they have healing properties. I think if you were to use natural tobacco strait from the ground like indigenous cultures, without all the chemicals and bullshit in it, Im sure it can help you with some pain abnd ailment.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Natural tobacco is still really bad for you


----------



## Black Uhuru (Jan 24, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Natural tobacco is still really bad for you


I never got into natural tobacco or cigarettes, i tried to pull on a cigarette once and it made me feel sick and my mouth tasted really funny. YUCK,


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Black Uhuru said:


> I never got into natural tobacco or cigarettes, i tried to pull on a cigarette once and it made me feel sick and my mouth tasted really funny. YUCK,


Good for you. Nicotine is the most awful addiction to break.


----------



## Daath (Jan 24, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Good for you. Nicotine is the most awful addiction to break.


Agreed. I've quit once already, and came close to quitting a second time. Stress is enough to pull you right back in.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well i can admit when i dont have a headache a cig can give me a headache

but when i have a migrance a cig cures it. interesting


----------



## Omen12 (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL I smoke cigs it usally causes my headaches


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jan 25, 2012)

i dnt smoke but ne time im in a room hot boxin it with smokers, i end up getting a headache, not a real bad one but bad enough to know its there


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 25, 2012)

regular name brand smokes give me headaches, but roll my owns dont seem to. however, if I already have a headache, they dont help either.


----------



## mehtabgill (Jun 14, 2013)

headaches caused by ciggerates and marijuana is mainly contributed by the method of inhalation. When smoking cigarettes you must inhale deeper and try to block the nasal passages from exposure. the inflammation at the back of the throat and top lining of the nasal passages is a lot more sensitive than the linings in the lungs when inhaled. the body will then reject these chemicals and send pain response caused mainly by headaches to stop these activity from going on. most smokers can recall getting headaches when first smoking marijuana, and this is usually due to the same reason, chemicals for noobie smokers in the sensitive areas WILL trigger headaches but will pass as one gains more experience and practices on a more direct inhalation.

hope this helps 

EDIT:
not to offend anybody, at all. i love smoking but, to doubters, think about this. i just have to kill some myths about some common issues.

Is bc cush really the best? or are you just so amped up knowing that you have premo that you going to take a deeper, rushed hit when smoking it, giving you a better high?
(which IS, the proper way to smoke weed). you got good weed, so you gotta smoke it like a champ right? makes sense.
APart from swag which youll roll a loosey smoke it (oh yeah its not a strong smoke, so lets just fuckin breathe EVERtyHING in, getting in my nose and shit) and then you get a headache.

getting a headache after the 3rd, 4th joint? your body will be fatigued and will relax the muscles that need to be blocked in order the prevent the headache.
people with the flu would be the opposite, linings are so filled with mucus that your headache can't really get worse, or may even get better, but could be the opposite; again for people showing fatigue when smoking the stuff, due to linings being so inflamed that it can only make it worse by putting carbon ontop of the linings getting absorbed, posisoning you worse.

another one is smoking, working out, smoking. smoking will cause blockage, working out will put your body back in sync after smoking and give you more "control" over your body, where you have more control over your hit, which can cause blockage again, making you think that exercise is the only way to get rid of the mild nausea or headache after your last sesh, and giving the reason "yeah i gotta work out first (unless you know...u just like working out :S). just trying to debunk some stuff.

I just get tired of people debating on the best strains. but its really about the smoke composure, the way you hit it, and the mentality; before you take your first hit. not all weed is supposed to be smoked the same. can't really put down a drug when not smoked properly.

BTW, this is just for noobs, vets can ignore this, criticize, whatever, im just an avid smoker curious about why things happens some ways and different ways to different people. and again hopefully this clears any misconceptions about headache induced smoking.


----------

